# Molesting the cat!!!!!



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley often plays and wrestles with our oldest cat because he is the only one of the three that does not have claws, so he is harmless. He (the cat) rarely runs off, so when I hear/see that Brinkley is getting too rough...I put Spencer over the gate to separate the two.

Well...while ago, as my son Mitchell was reading his homework assignment to me, I turned around to view the commotion...and Brinkley was "humping" the cat!  
I know it is normal...instinct...whatever...BUT the ACTUAL sight of it freaked me out for a minute! Tongue hanging out and all...ugh!! :wacko: Of course I couldn't say much in front of the kids...Mitchell asked me what he was doing, and I just told him he was trying to play "piggy back"! :lol: 

Poor Spencer, he doesn't know enough to feel violated, but I feel it for him. That is the first time I have seen Brinkley do this action...
Is it better to ignore it and just separate the two of them...(or whatever the object is he is violating at the time)...or will he understand if I tell him "no". Never had a boy dog before, don't know about all this stuff yet.
Don't want to scar the poor thing for doing what comes naturally, but I also don't need the displays of affection in front of us...








Any advice?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Omigosh! That must have been a shock........Pico's humps his kitty, but it is stuffed so I've never tried to stop him. It's the ONLY thing he humps so I figure, let him have at it.

I have seen posts in the past several years where humping has been eliminated from a Maltese's behaviour by using the water squirt bottle and the "no" command. I've never had any luck using the squirt bottle because by the time I got water pumped up enough to squirt out, the behaviour (barking, whatever) was over.  But it may work with your dog because of the nature of the activity.

I think some dogs hump just because they happened to get into the right position during play and the rest just happened naturally.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## sweetpea (Apr 10, 2004)

and i thought my little snuggles was the only one,him and my female cat are best friends sleep next to each other,i worried the first time now i think he realizes she isnt his mate,so it has not been happening alot now i guess thats just animal nature sweetpeas mom


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki has done this only once or twice. I immediately told him "no" and distracted him from this behavior with a toy or bone. This is a show of dominance and it is a behavior you can correct just as you do something else you don't want him doing (chewing furniture, begging....). 

This was my biggest concern when looking for a dog. I really wanted a female to avoid this problem, but fell in love with Tiki on first site. I spoke with my vet on our first visit and he told me to treat it as any other behavior you don't want him to do... be consistent and firm and it will stop.

Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Judi,
Good to know about the advice from your vet. Hopefully it will work when I catch him doing it again.








Thanks.
Traci


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ellie only humps gruffi when gruffi bothers her constantly. so he'll lay down and ellie will start humping his butt/back area. and gruffi will lay there because he knows he did something wrong. if ellie does it excessively (which has happened 4 times...and it was because gruffi hurt ellies mouth by taking a toy away too roughly), then i will tell her 'enough'. if she doesnt listen, then i give a correction--like water bottle sprayed into the face. now that they have the martingale collars...i could use that--but their behaviors have changed dramatically that they practically listen to everything i say.







its awesome. 

tlunn--if mitchell sees it again, tell him its bad for the kittys back so if he sess brinkley do it...then to take brinkley into another room and say 'bad dog'.







have the kids help out too.  but definitely give brinkley a correction. as hard as you need to...if you need to give a squirt in the face--then do it. if you only need to yell at him, thats great.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, Maya humps Daezie, she starts on the head all the way to the end of Daezies body and will do it over and over. Until Daezie gets upset and snaps at Maya then Maya stops. Is so funny to see little Maya doing that to Daezie whos a little bigger. But I think Daezie got used to it and she lets her do it. until I tell Maya to leave her sister alone.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 10 2004, 04:55 PM
> *Traci, I feel for you.  Toby likes to hump Wally's head!  Yes, you read correctly, his head!  If Wally is laying down on the floor and Toby is in the right mood/position, he will go for it.*


When I read Nicole's your post about the head humping...my gosh, I can relate. My 13 year old beagle, when she is around my sleeping 3 year old Rottweiler, she will mount her head and start humping her. My Beagle is a female...and she humps...for dominance. I don't know about boys though. I have never owned a male dog as an "adult", but I too think Toby might be trying to dominate.

A suggestion for stopping them might be done similar to what I am doing...I have been using a plastic container with about 7-10 pennies in it (like a gym water bottle), and when Chanel does something that she is not supposed to, I shake the can....she hates the can!! She stops pretty much immediately. That might work!

~Elegant


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Casper has not humped anything yet, and he's only lefted his leg to go potty once, and he's almost 8 months old!

All the other dogs that I've had have been big dogs. The water bottle didn't work, so I just got a cup full of water and threw the whole thing on them. It sounds kind of mean, but I didn't get it in their face or anything. But, the stubborn Basset Hound still does some bad things, but I love her so much!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

Is it common for malts to hump? And Is it more the males than females? Sorry if this is in the wrong topic area but will all males end up lifting their legs to pee as they get older?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

oh my! lol! :lol: Thank you for the info!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

when gruffi gets "really excited" i make him do a down. i think its gross, you know? and he's neutered too. i asked the vet if there was any way to remove it---but she said no. i had no idea. :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Aug 11 2004, 09:24 PM
> *I have never seen Toby hump a person, just Wally's head!  <_<  Although, if I am gone and come home, Toby gets "REALLY EXCITED," if you catch my drift.    I thought after he was neutered that would stop--I was wrong.  I have had male dogs before and never seen THAT before!  Toby has certainly opened my eyes!
> 
> 
> ...


That is also the only time I have seen Brinkley do this...when I first come home...it surprised me the first time...LOL.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

One think I like about these little dogs is that longer fur hides "when they get excited". This was another reason I originally wanted a female.



> i asked the vet if there was any way to remove it---but she said no.[/B]


Doctorcathy; that is just to funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: . Your vet must have gotten a kick out of that question.









Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 12 2004, 08:17 AM
> *i asked the vet if there was any way to remove it---but she said no. i had no idea. :lol:*


 That IS pretty funny!!! I wish I could have been a fly on the wall after you left...LOL. My vet would have laughed at me right there, because we are close like that... :lol: :lol: 
Kinda like the groomer when I saw her shave over his private area the first time and I was SO surprised...I asked, "It doesn't hurt it to shave over it like that?"
She gave me the dumbest look and said, "No, I wouldn't do it if it was going to hurt IT." Of course then she smiled, and I felt really ignorant for even asking. She explained that it kept them cleaner etc.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i went to this horrible groomer one time and they shaved gruffis pee area...it looked really weird--we thought they cut him or something. lol. i freaked out for a while till i realized that they shaved him there. 

the vet...she was more like







"thats his penis, you cant remove that". and i was like







"oh, ok". i dont think she thought i wanted him to get a sex change....but i'm sure thought that i was definitely a first time male-dog owner. lol.









oh, i was reading this magazine about how to properly wash your dog. they said with a male dog, youhave to get a soap solution into a turkey baster and put it _into_ the dogs pee area and massage and clean the inside.  gruffi would be scared of me!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i notice around maxis pee pee area his skin looks a bit discolored in some areas is that normal i showed the groomer and she said that was normal


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, that so weird. gruffi has less hair than before. but when the girls got spayed, they shaved their stomachs totally and there's still hair growing there. i actually shave it every once and a while. i wonder if they get that feeling of hair growing in? like when humans shave.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Aug 12 2004, 11:11 AM
> *i went to this horrible groomer one time and they shaved gruffis pee area...it looked really weird--we thought they cut him or something.  lol.  i freaked out for a while till i realized that they shaved him there.
> 
> the vet...she was more like
> ...


Oh me...I am laughing so hard, I am crying imagining this whole scenario...the vet's office.... :lol: :lol: 

And then the turkey baster!  

I am thinking this....ya know, even though we love them and treat them as humans....the good Lord made them dogs...and I am quite certain He never had the turkey baster practice in mind when He created them to survive in the world...wild or domesticated! Ya know? That is a little much in my opinion.... h34r: 
Hopefully Brinkley will live a long happy life without my having to resort to the turkey baster cleaning!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

OMG  .... a Turkey Baster? That is just crazy! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I can't even imagine that being part of the grooming process
















I have to agree with Traci, the closest Tiki will get to a turkey baster is on Thanksgiving when I use it to add a little gravy to his dinner.









And the vets office... reminds me of when I had my son and we had the first visit to the pediatricians office; no I didn't want it removed







, but I sure needed instruction on how to care for a baby boy, I was one of three girls, no boys in my family...... no turkey baster there either









Judi


----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

What funny subjects!!!!!









My Chester likes to play with our six month old kitten. They love each other. Only issue I have is the claws mat his hair pretty bad, but he doesn't care! They roll around on the floor all the time. The cat thinks he's a Maltese too and has to compete and sit on my lap too. It's hard to read with three animals on your lap and Jasmine usually is on my shoulder. It is interesting!!! :lol: 

As for the baster..... I think I'll pass on that one. Chester has a weekly bath, but I think a bath would be history if I did that!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

